# Tattoo Policies? - NC EMS agencies



## pghmedic580 (Jan 30, 2018)

Hey everyone, 

I am an EMT-B in medic school in the CA Bay Area. I have worked in a pretty busy 911 system for the last 18 months. My wife and I are looking to relocate to North Carolina in the next year. 

We are looking at the Raleigh metro area.. and I have checked out all of the threads about the area EMS systems. Durham, Wake, Orange, MEDIC...etc. 

My question is... do they have a tattoo policy? In pictures I see EMT's and medics wearing polos with no visible tattoos. 

I have tattooed arms with nothing offensive like naked women or skulls. Nothing on the neck or on my hands below my wrists. If I wear long sleeves you would never know that I had any tattoos.  

Thanks for your help. I really appreciate it. Looking forward to moving to NC.


----------



## DrParasite (Jan 30, 2018)

Wake says they cannot be visible; if you visible ones, you will need to wear long sleeves.  I believer Durham is the same. But it's best to email them directly to get an updated official answer

Orange is much more liberal when it comes to tattoos.  I don't know if they have any formal restrictions.  

If you are looking at the Raleigh Metro area, you might want to look at Nash County EMS, Cary Area EMS, Eastern Wake EMS, Apex EMS, Johnston County EMS, Franklin County EMS, Hartnett County EMS, Granville Health EMS, 50/210 EMS, and anything you might find on https://news.ncems.org/employment

Plenty of information about the NC EMS system..... if you haven't reviewed it yet, the search button is your friend.


----------



## ThatPrivate (May 15, 2018)

In Durham you can have tattoos everyone but your hands, neck and face. I know plenty of people with a full sleeve(s) and they don't have to cover them up.


----------



## pghmedic580 (May 16, 2018)

Thanks man. I appreciate it.


----------

